# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Стиляги, отзовитесь!

## Лорик Юрина

Ребята, пришёл заказ на корпоратив новогодний. Тема : СТИЛЯГИ. Естественно дресс код и шеф хочет сценарий. Сейчас посмотрю фильм. Это 60- е годы, но как отобразить в новогоднем празднике ещё не понимаю. Дайте, друзья, совет. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Ребята, пришёл заказ на корпоратив новогодний. Тема : СТИЛЯГИ. Естественно дресс код и шеф хочет сценарий. Сейчас посмотрю фильм. Это 60- е годы, но как отобразить в новогоднем празднике ещё не понимаю. Дайте, друзья, совет. Спасибо заранее.


Может это наведет на мысль

Стиляги- раздаточный материал: словарь стиляг
гостям раздаваемые атрибуты-шейные платки
конкурсы: викторина имен- (если надо вышлю), Мухинские рабочий и колхозница (правда требуются костюмы и реквизит) произносят клятву фирме, лотерея ДОСААФ, конкурс на сбор металлолома- типа аукциона мелочи

----------


## Наттка

*Лорик Юрина*,

Попробуй разбить людей на группы: "Красотки Мулен Руж", "Клуб блондинок Мерлин Монро", "Как-кан Денсерз" (это дамы); "Звёзды рок-н-ролла", "Джаз-бенд "Трубы горят", "Стиляги - твистачи" (это - соответственно, - мужчины)... На входе в зал можно одеть им цветные 


> шейные платки


, это и будет отличать группы друг от друга (и не обязательно рассаживать их по группам отдельно!). Весь вечер можно обращаться к гостям в соответствии их групповой принадлежности: "Блондинки..." - вы готовы?" и т.п. 

Первый танцевальный блок открой  перетанцовкой групп: вруби музыку в стиле 50-х, - это рок-н-роллы, твисты... Принцип перетанцовки: "Цветные платки", пусть колбасятся группами, а можно и объединять два цвета, чтобы на танцплощадке оказались и дамы, и кавалеры! В конце вручи приз со стиляжной атрибутикой (например,  стопочки с наклейкой из к/ф "Стиляги") 

Можно поугадывать значение стиляжного сленга, словечки типа: "шузы", "бараться", "манюшки", "румяные батоны".... (если нужно - напиши в личку, я отправлю). Слова стиляжного сленга напиши  на карточках, пусть гости угадывают их значение, за что получают денежную купюру (ес-но, бутафорскую..).   После угадывания всех слов дай задание - на выигранных бутафорских купюрах написать номера мобильных телефонов, сбрасьте их в мешок Деда мороза или какую-нить вазу, Д.М. как в лотерее вынет "счастливую" купюру и  наберёт номер счастливчика! Класссно! Конечно, "счастливчик" должен будет получить персональный приз.

Стиляги оч. любили разгадывать кроссворды - под это удачненько можно вставить  различные новогодние загадки, что-нибудь эдакое...

Конкурс от снегурочки: на гладильной доске приготовить гамбургеры, завернуть по бутылке пива в газету. Это всё делается на скорость.  Бургеры с пивом в газете продать с Новогоднего аукциона! Можно данный конкурс провести как командный, и пусть команды различаются по половой принадлежности!

В  фильме "Стиляги" героя негр учитл играть на флейте. Можно обыграть момент (подумать подводку) и провести Новогоднюю игру с дудочками (переделанный свадебный вариант).

Главное - побольше музыки того времени!

В Теме "Новый год" поищи посты про посох деда Мороза, его там обозвали "Палка". Идея интересная, можно ввернуть и в стиляжную тематику...

Уф! Написала на бегу... даже просмотреть некогда своё сообщение. Вечером продолжим...

----------


## Порубовы

конкурс по фильму:
купите двух белых собак-игрушек. желательно мопсы (или бульдоги, но кажется мопсы)
конкурс - кто быстрее и ярче раскрасит собаку акварельными красками.
можно в новогоднюю тематику или в корпоративные цвета

----------


## Порубовы

Боб - медик учил Мелса танцевать. 
если есть возможность взять танцора для мастер-класса, то ему надо выучить текст из фильма - про три основных стиля. и так можно будет начать первое танцевальное отделение

----------


## Порубовы

и обязательно надо переделать под фирму песню "скованные одной целью"
всё, убежали с форума. потом может ещё чё придумаем...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Стиляги, отзовитесь!


Только вчера как раз с 14-летней дочкой пересмотрела фильм! Но если бы я его не видела, вряд ли были бы понятны привязки ко многим конкурсам, например, к собаке или 


> В  фильме "Стиляги" героя негр учил играть на флейте.


на саксофоне, вообще-то :biggrin: но в любом случае- за 5 минут конкурса научить извлекать НОРМАЛЬНЫЕ звуки, хотя бы гамму- невозможно. 
Дело в том, что это не тот фильм, цитаты и кадры которого знают от мала до велика. Поэтому привязываться к фильму- не особо стОит (мое личное мнение), но сама идея такого Нового года- супер! Я тоже думала вчера именно над этим. Радостно, что мнения совпали.



> Это 60- е годы


 Именно в фильме как раз 50-тые годы. Кстати, Карнавальная ночь, как раз фильм того времени.  А если предположить, что на карнавальную ночь пришли стиляги и весь вечер у них происходит сорвнование- кто кого. А на входе просто наобум вручать- одним яркий разноцветный галстук мужчинам, и цветной платочек девушкам, а другим - (пока не идет в голову, что, надо фильм пересмотреть :biggrin:).

----------


## Mazaykina

> скованные одной целью"


Это самый жуткий момент фильма.  Я бы не хотела использовать его. Это же утрированное видение художника. Но в фильме есть другие ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ песни. Может на них делать акцент?

----------


## Наттка

> на саксофоне, вообще-то


Точно, на саксофоне! Попутал бес...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А для того. чтобы была понятна суть конкурса, можно перед каждым на экране сцену из фильма показать И посмеются и понятно будет.

----------


## Самаряночка

Лорик, привет! Тоже работаю над "стильяжьим" сценарием. Есть у меня ещё идея и пионеров включить, раз будем говорить о советской эпохе (Программа называется "Возвращение в СССР) И конкурсы, например, повязать галстук по пионесрки и по стиляжьи. Хочу сделать конкурс "Хиляние по бродвею" в супер шузах - на ноги одеть коробки, но пока не знаю, как это технически сделать и какие коробки выбрать! Подскажите, плиз!  Сейчас ещё сюда добавлю материал, который набрала в ходе подготовки к данному новогоднему сценарию. Что-то взято из инета, что-то подсказали коллеги:

1. Делим на команды: команда стиляг, команда пионеров. 
Либо сразу делим на отряды. Начинаем программу в образе стиляги: "Все на Бродвей". Строим программу на воспоминаниях.

Игровые блоки 
Завязать галстук по пионерски
Завязать галстук по-стиляжьи

ДАЛЕЕ я просила оставить тот галстук, который ближе по духу - пионерский или стиляжий.(сверху стиляжий, который завязывался в те года в виде шнурка, снизу пионерский)

3. Викторина: где впервые в истории советского союза родилось слово «стиляги»? Стиляга родился на страницах журнала «Крокодил» в 1949 году. Так фельетонисты прозвали пижонов за «идолопоклонство перед Западом» и любовь к «ресторанам, кричащим нарядам и буржуазной музыке.
Сколько в 80-х г.г. стоила бутылка кефира? 30 к.
Необходимый набор стиляги? необходимый набор настоящего стиляги: узкие брюки-дудочки, длинные двубортные пиджаки, остроносые ботинки на высокой каучуковой подошве "манная каша", яркие гавайские рубашки, галстуки с обезьянами или драконами, черные очки
Как назывались люди, которые перепродавали заграничные вещи? Фарцовщики
Самый популярный саксофонист стиляг? Чарли Паркер
Самые популярные ВИА в СССР? голубые гитары, песняры, самоцвецы
Что для стиляг считалось удачей иметь в гардеробе – изящный костюм из тонкой английской шерсти
Самая популярная советская радиопередача для детей – пионерская зорька, один из ведущих Сергей Николевич Беликов 

Далее
Агитационный плакат об СССР – ТЕМА «все в баню», «в чуваке должно быть все прекрасно!»

В 50-е годы стиляги стали отменной мишенью для сатириков и карикатуристов, обличителей космополитизма, низкопоклонничества перед Западом и прочих радетелей советской нравственности. 

Далее:
Аукцион занимательных фраз
Фраза о стилягах, фраза – лозунг об ссср
В чуваке все должно быть прекрасно
Идейные выпендрежники
Обезьяны, попугаи и северные олени
«И кокотку из скандинавской редакции с ее порочным чувственным ртом!…»
Стиляга необыкновенный, подвид оригинальный

Клетчатые пиджаки, набриолиненные коки, брюки-дудочки, обтягивающие юбки. Наряды дерзкие, яркие, шокирующие. Вызывающие «праведный гнев» у советских граждан, привыкших к вынужденному единообразию. Все это ради того, чтобы заявить: «Я не такой, как все!»; чтобы продемонстрировать свою независимость; ради того, чтобы и свои, и чужие видели: перед ними «стильный чувак»!
Одежда – знаковая система. Одежда – игра. Одежда – праздник. Одежда – средство для творчества. Мода стиляг была игривой и шутовской, сочетала несочетаемое, высокое и низкое, элегантное и экстравагантное.

СМАСТЕРИТЬ КОСТЮМ ИЗ ПРЕДЛОЖЕННЫХ ВЕЩЕЙ
СДЕЛАТЬ ПРИЧЕСКУ ИЗ ПРЕДЛОЖЕННЫХ ВЕЩЕЙ

Вставить слова в песню, спеть песню (тут я брала самые известные типа "С чего начинается родина?" или "Когда весна придет,не знаю"

Ну и подвижный блок
Традиционные советские прыжки в мешках
Перетанцевать друг друга (рок-н-ролл)
Пантомима

Для стиляг была важна одежда. Тут можно вообще целый блок сделать: пусть заранее готовятся, сами дефилируют.

Сленг стиляг

Стилягам было важно не только выделить себя из толпы, из «серой массы», при помощи одежды или образа жизни, но и при помощи особого языка, точнее — жаргона. Частично этот сленг был воспринят стилягами от джазистов. Вот некоторые слова и выражения, принятые в языке стиляг и затем частично распространившиеся за его пределы:
Бродвей (или Брод) — как правило, центральная улица города, служившая для стиляг местом встреч. В Москве «Бродвеем» была улица Горького (ныне — Тверская). в Ленинграде — Невский проспект, в Баку — улица Торговая, в Ташкенте — улица Карла Маркса (сейчас Сайёлгох), в Одессе — улица Дерибасовская, в Алма-Ате — парк по улице Калинина (сейчас Кабанбай батыра). Свои «Бродвеи» были в каждом городе или даже городском районе.
Чувак — проверенный молодой человек, которого приглашали на «процесс» (узкую вечеринку) в «хату», Человек Уважающий Высокую Американскую Культуру[4].
Чувиха (чува) — девушка.
Хилять — ходить, фланировать.
Кинуть брэк — пройтись с целью «людей посмотреть — себя показать». Как правило, звучало, как «кинуть брэк по Броду».
Чуча — песня Поезд на Чаттанугу («Chattanooga Choo Choo…») из культовой картины «Серенада солнечной долины».
Совпаршив — искаженное от «СовПошив», отечественные изделия лёгкой промышленности.
Динамо, Динамо-машина — такси.
Динамить — сбегать.[источник не указан 210 дней]
Шузы, шузня (англ. shoes — обувь) — ботинки стиляг на высокой подошве. Обычно можно было приобрести исключительно у фарцовщиков. Советский аналог «шузов» — так называемая «манная каша» — на советские ботинки наклеивался по форме толстый кусок пластмассы или резины.
Хата — квартира.
Бараться — сексуальный контакт.
Фазер (англ. father — отец) — отец стиляги
Лукать (англ. look — взгляд, смотреть) — смотреть
Жлобы — представители «серой массы»
Боруха (баруха) — девушка из стиляжьей компании, часто — «свободных нравов».
Дринкать (англ. drink — пить алкогольный напиток, пьянствовать) — выпивать
Джакеток (англ. jacket — куртка, пиджак) — пиджак
Манюшки (англ. money — деньги) — деньги
Олдовый (англ. old — старый) — старый
Румяные батоны — обычные девушки-не стиляги, участвующие в вечеринках
Соксы (англ. socks — чулки, носки) — носки. Носки носили обязательно яркие, они должны были быть видны из-под брючины.
Стилять (англ. style — стиль, манера) — танцевать «стилем», имитируя «импортные» танцы или просто придумывая движения
Таек (англ. tie — узел, бант, галстук) — галстук
Траузера, траузерса — брюки
Тренчкот — плащ
Хэток (англ. hat — головной убор) — шляпа

Для программы «Стиляги»
ОБЩЕЕ ОПИСАНИЕ ПРОГРАММЫ.
На «хате» (ресторане) собираются «чуваки» и «чувихи», чтобы весело провести время. Сегодня не будет
скучных вальсов и серых людей. Вечеринка обещает быть яркой и зажигательной, а героями ее станут
сами гости- «стиляги». Помогать развлекаться будет певец МЭЛС, который исполнит такие песни как Вася,
Любите девушки, Оранжевый галстук, Город Москва, Ты с высоты, а так же популярные Pretty woman,
I feel good, Tutty Frutty, Rock around the clock, My father`s son, Fever. 
А помогать зажигать на танцполе будет танцевальная группа «Румяные батоны»

Программа открывается с гимна Стиляг песни из кинофильма «Серенада Солнечной Долины» 
под названием «Поезд на Читтанугу». Под него и выходит Ведущий вечера держа под руки двоих 
«чувих». Они исполняют короткий танец и вечер НАЧИНАЕТСЯ!
Разработанный «Стиляжный» сценарий вечеринки не позволит гостям пришедшим в клуб (ресторан) 
остаться равнодушным к тому, что будет происходить в зале. В программе, помимо артистов, пройдут
веселые конкурсы в которых гости смогут принять непосредственное участие, такие как: 

ПАМЯТНИК НЕИЗВЕСТНОМУ СТИЛЯГЕ.
За короткий музыкальный фрагмент участники должны полностью одеть женский и мужской 
манекены и накрасить его косметическими изысками. Соревнование проводится на скорость, 
поэтому спортивный дух и азарт увлечет всех гостей праздника в переживании за своего игрока.
ПОКАЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ХИЛЯНИЯ ПО БРОДВЕЮ.
Ведущий разбивает желающих на несколько команд.
В каждой группе выбирают самого стильно одетого человека, который становиться командиром команды.
Команды придумывают название команды (например, стиляги из Чикаго, стиляги Из Южного Бутово)
и разрабатывают стиль Хиляния.
После нескольких репетиций проходят Показательные Хиляния: парные, одиночные, встречные.
Зрители определяют лучших.

Вести вечер будет самый стильный в этом районе парень по имени КИРСОН. Он будет не только «рулить»
сегодняшним вечером, но и сам примет активное участие в программе.
Гости пришедшие на вечер смогут насладиться песнями крунера МЭЛСА (Crooner-музыкант, 
исполняющий старые популярные песни). В его обворожительном исполнении прозвучат песни
из репертуара группы «Браво», «Секрет», а также известных западных джазовых исполнителей.
Также на этом вечере будет работать танцевальная группа «РУМЯНЫЕ БАТОНЫ»-танцовщицы, 
снявшиеся в популярном российском фильме «Стиляги».
Они выступят с показательными «стильными» танцами и проведут мастер-класс по «атомному», 
«канадскому» или «тройному Гамбургскому» стилям.

МОЖНО устроить ЛОТЕРЕЮ ДОСААФ
В 1951 году в результате преобразований было создано Всесоюзное добровольное общество содействия
армии, авиации и флоту – ДОСААФ. В послевоенные годы материально-техническая база Оборонного
общества находилась в плачевном состоянии, поэтому комитеты ДОСААФ стали активно развивать 
хозяйственную деятельность, разворачивать сеть платных курсов по подготовке технических кадров, 
создавать мастерские и стрелковые тиры. Реализация таких мер дала некоторую возможность расширить 
объемы строительства учебных и спортивных объектов ДОСААФ, но средств по-прежнему недоставало.
И тогда, а конкретно в 1966 году, для дальнейшего развития оборонно-массовой работы и технических 
видов спорта, укрепления учебно-материальной базы Оборонного общества Правительство Советского 
Союза разрешило проведение автомотолотереи ДОСААФ СССР.

И ещё чуть-чуть
Цены на колхозном рынке были несколько выше, чем в государственной торговле. 
В 1954 г. в Вологодской области средняя цена 1 кг продуктов в государственной торговле 
и на колхозном рынке соответственно составляла: картофель - 62 коп. и 1 руб. 18 коп., 
овощи - 1 руб. 61 коп. и 2 руб. 89 коп., молоко - 2 руб. 11 коп. и 3 руб. 19 коп., 
мясо - 8 руб. 13 коп. и 22 руб. 06 коп. 5. Постоянный рост цен на продукты питания при известных 
колебаниях наблюдался и на колхозном рынке. Так в 1953 г. на колхозном рынке г. Вологды 
1 кг картофеля стоил 1 руб. 50 коп., 1 кг лука репчатого - 3 руб. 50 коп., 1 кг говядины - 21 руб., 
1 л молока - 2 руб. 50 коп. ( в масштабе цен 1947 г.). В 1965 г. стоимость этих же продуктов питания
на колхозном рынке г. Вологды в масштабе цен 1961 г. соответственно составила 18 коп., 60 коп.,
2 руб. 50 коп., 30 коп. 6. В 1976 г. стоимость 1 кг говядины на колхозном рынке областного центра 
составляла в среднем уже 3 руб. 09 коп., что было на 62% выше, чем в государственной торговле 7.
Цены на колхозных рынках небольших городов и районных центров, как правило, были несколько
ниже, чем в крупных промышленных центрах

И ещё:

Отрывок из книги по домоводству, изданной в 50-х годах в СССР:
декабря 5, 2008
“Вы должны помнить, что к приходу мужа со службы нужно готовиться ежедневно. 
Подготовьте детей, умойте их, причешите и переоденьте в чистую, нарядную одежду. 
Они должны построиться и приветствовать отца, когда он войдет в двери. Для такого случая, 
сами наденьте чистый передник и постарайтесь себя украсить - например повяжите в волосы бант. 
В разговоры с мужем не вступайте, помните, как сильно он устал, и на что ему приходится идти 
каждодневно на службе, ради вас - молча накормите его, и, лишь после того, как он прочитает газету, 
вы можете попытаться с ним заговорить.”

И оттуда же из части “Советов для мужчин”:
“После совершения интимного акта с женой, вы должны позволить ей пойти в ванную, 
но следовать за ней не нужно, дайте ей побыть одной. Возможно она захочет поплакать.

Ещё хочу сказать спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на призыв Лорика и ждём ещё ваших идей, друзья!

----------

pomahka (19.12.2016), Вадим Исаев (10.02.2017), Ленком (12.04.2018), Наталья-42 (17.10.2017)

----------


## Порубовы

> Это самый жуткий момент фильма. Я бы не хотела использовать его. Это же утрированное видение художника. Но в фильме есть другие ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ песни.


уж поверьте, большинство людей, которым нравятся стиляги, ЗАЦЕНИЛИ эту песню и считают её САМОЙ МОЩНОЙ.
и большинство из них смотрят КВНы. и знают другой вариант
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjtupSiPQKU
это песня про команду "утомлённые солнцем" - появилась за пару лет до фильма. Ярмольник вдохновился.

Переделайте её под фирму - люди будут рады.
ну или не переделывайте. раз уж изгнание из комсомола для вас до сих пор кошмаром кажется.)))

----------


## V.Kostrov

> уж поверьте, большинство людей, которым нравятся стиляги, ЗАЦЕНИЛИ эту песню и считают её САМОЙ МОЩНОЙ.


И вы на полном серьезе считаете, что именно эта песня в контексте этого фильма может служить каким то элементом новогодней программы? Вы думаете, что стебаться и обсасывать эту тему прикольно? Давай те тогда и ГУЛАГи обыграем, репрессии..... Зашибись советы....... Ну и ну........
Ну а пример с КВНом, совсем не удачный, контекст не тот.

----------


## Mazaykina

Может слишком много внимания одной песне, но я выскажу свое мнение. Для нас, молодых поколения создания этой песни- в ней заложен очень глубокий смысл. В этом надо просто жить, чтобы понять изнутри. Эта песня Наутилуса- Помпилиуса,  вышедшая в Диске "Разлука" в 1986 году. Я помню ее резонанс...  Как вообще она проскочила? Вдумайтесь в слова, Порубовы... в 86-м году... вам такое трудно представить.

*Автор текста (слов):
Кормильцев И. 
Композитор (музыка):
Бутусов В.* 


Круговая порука мажет как копоть
Я беру чью-то руку а чувствую локоть
Я ищу глаза а чувствую взгляд
Где выше голов находится зад
За красным восходом розовый закат
Скованные одной цепью связанные одной целью
Скованные одной цепью связанные одной целью

Здесь суставы вялы а пространства огромны
Здесь составы смяли чтоб сделать колонны
Одни слова для кухонь другие для улиц
Здесь брошены орлы ради бройлерных куриц
И я держу равнение даже целуясь на
Скованных одной цепью связанных одной целью
Скованных одной цепью связанных одной целью

Можно верить и в отсутствии веры
Можно делать и в отсутствии дела
Нищие молятся молятся на
То что их нищета гарантирована
Здесь можно играть про себя на трубе
Но как не играй все играешь отбой
И если есть те кто приходят к тебе
Найдутся и те кто придут за тобой
Так же
Скованные одной цепью связанные одной целью
Скованные одной цепью связанные одной целью

Здесь женщины ищут но находят лишь старость
Здесь мерилом работы считают усталость
Здесь нет негодяев в кабинетах из кожи
Здесь первые на последних похожи
И не меньше последних устали быть может быть
Скованными одной цепью связанными одной целью
Скованными одной цепью связанными одной целью
===============



> Переделайте её под фирму - люди будут рады.
> ну или не переделывайте. раз уж изгнание из комсомола для вас до сих пор кошмаром кажется.))


*Если честно, я лично не буду ее никак переделывать*, просто рука не поднимается и Хоть я очень уважаю Квнщиков и Утомленных в частности, этот их номер не очень, хотя сделан профессионально. 
На счет изгнания, дело то совсем не в этом. Жуткий этот момент тем, что ведь так и было. Может утрированно, но именно все на одного, непохожего на толпу. И оказаться в этом меньшинстве было ужасно. Я уверена, что вы уже такое не застали, в противном случае- реация была бы совершенно другой. Из этой же серии фильм- Чучело. По жути- тот же самый эффект как и от этого момента давления серой массы "Связанной одной цепью".

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*V.Kostrov*,
О! коротко и ясно,  :Ok:  не то что у меня...

----------


## Порубовы

*Mazaykina*, вы думаете мы не знаем первоисточника? да в общагах эти песни по сей день горланят. даже те, кто не помнит союза как такового.

 в 86 мы в школу ходили. а уже через 5 лет знали эти слова наизусть.




> Я уверена, что вы уже такое не застали, в противном случае- реация была бы совершенно другой.


да поверьте, это не от времени и строя зависело. стадо и сейчас топчет того, кто не так блеет. фильм гараж помните? или любой класс возьмите. любой школьный класс (учительницы же есть на форуме) там ВСЕГДА есть изгой. потому что не такой.
да только смысл фильма в том, что МЕЛСу так параллельно было это изгнание. он уже через 3минуты кино сказал фразу : у меня плохая новость, очень плохая. 
а когда Польза заявила, что она уезжает, он ответил, что у него ВООБЩЕ НИЧЕГО НЕ СЛУЧИЛОСЬ.
ему нравилось быть не таким. нравилось быть ярким.

и человек, заказывающий стилизацию под фильм, хочет получить сценарий по фильму. а не про советский союз, и про то, когда в Крокодиле появилось это слово.

заказчик хочет вспомнить, как он когда-то где-то чудил. был бунтарём. хоть на капельку. как его не понимали родители и общество. а он ловил от жизни кайф. 

и ненавидел ЖЛОБОВ. так называли комсомольцев в фильме.

но вообще, К ЧЕМУ ЭТОТ СПОР? вам не нравятся идеи - не используйте. кому понравятся - возьмёт и будет рад. В ЧЁМ ПРОБЛЕМА?  вроде у каждого своя голова на плечах есть.

----------


## Mazaykina

> заказчик хочет вспомнить, как он когда-то где-то чудил. был бунтарём. хоть на капельку. как его не понимали родители и общество. а он ловил от жизни кайф.


Смешной, ты однако Порубов. Я ж разве против? Классная стилизация. Идеи тоже супер. То, что ты написал про кайф- те же самые слова сказал мне полчаса назад бывший такой же бунтарь, только наших, 80-х. Поэтому тут я 100% согласна. Я только против одной песни, которую Тодоровский вставил ОЧЕНЬ удачно в фильм и она показывает ту серую массу гораздо лучше, чем все их рейды с ножницами. Но на вечеринке я никак не вижу этой песни...
Кончай спорить! :biggrin: давай кретивить.

----------


## norrator

> Эта песня Наутилуса- Помпилиуса, вышедшая в Диске "Разлука" в 1986 году. Я помню ее резонанс...


да в этом альбоме все песни были откровение но ведь год то 1986 с каких сторон тут стиляги?в прошлом предновогоднем угаре был один банкет в этой тематике.муз.оформление на 90% Запад(позитивней они как то IMHO)переделку делали Элвиса,Король ещё не подводил:smile:ещё на ура были темы-игры с фарцофшиками,народной дружиной,очередь-дефицит да и лектор тож произвёл культорологический шок(монолог юморной о родственных связях ДМ и его зарубежных коллег :Ok: 



> На счет изгнания, дело то совсем не в этом. Жуткий этот момент тем, что ведь так и было. Может утрированно, но именно все на одного, непохожего на толпу. И оказаться в этом меньшинстве было ужасно. Я уверена, что вы уже такое не застали,


а я застал и более того прочувствовал ситуацию,фигурально выражаясь изнутри:smile:страшного ничего не случилось,даже окрепла внутренняя увереность в своей правоте и зародился в юном, неокрепшем создании некий "здоровый цинизм" да ёщё ощушение что всё это какая то глупая ,не нужная игра.так оно впрочем и стало,не прошло и пол века и деж СССР?:smile:пошу принять мои извинения за явный off:redface:
если кому интересны подробности отпишусь подробней :Ok:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> да поверьте, это не от времени и строя зависело. стадо и сейчас топчет того, кто не так блеет. фильм гараж помните? или любой класс возьмите. любой школьный класс (учительницы же есть на форуме) там ВСЕГДА есть изгой. потому что не такой.


Все правильно, но это не тема стеба!!!



> и человек, заказывающий стилизацию под фильм, хочет получить сценарий по фильму. а не про советский союз, и про то, когда в Крокодиле появилось это слово.


Прочитайте первый пост. Я там не увидел заказа на вечеринку по фильму. Там заказ на вечеринку в стиле "Стиляг". Раз фантазии мало, то конечно, можно обсасывать самые грязные и низменные стороны этой медали.



> заказчик хочет вспомнить, как он когда-то где-то чудил. был бунтарём. хоть на капельку. как его не понимали родители и общество. а он ловил от жизни кайф. 
> 
> и ненавидел ЖЛОБОВ. так называли комсомольцев в фильме.


Очень жаль, что вы кроме этой стороны, этой субкультуры, ни чего не видете больше.

----------


## Порубовы

> Тема : СТИЛЯГИ. Естественно дресс код и шеф хочет сценарий. Сейчас посмотрю фильм.


чё то не то? это не про фильм?

Лорик, вам про фильм сценарий нужен? или про что угодно? 
К примеру, один из главных героев там уехал, как дипломат, за границу - так хорошо можно подвязать путешествие по странам.

Если всё же надо по фильму, то ещё одним ярким моментом был учебник математики. с кама-сутрой внутри. можно конкурс "статуя любви" провести.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
ну и ближе к новому году (да и песня подобрее) - финальная в фильме
"шаляй-валяй" - в оригинале - группа ЧАЙФ. второе название "до свиданья, милый друг"
делаем её про проводы старого года
"до свиданья старый год"

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Саша! Привет! 
> Ты знаешь же, что на нашем форуме ничего просто так пообещать нельзя... сразу все просить начинают!!!:biggrin:
> Вот и я.... прошу....
> Что у тебя за викторина имен????
> И про рабочего и колхозницу намекни хотя бы!!!:smile:


[IMG]http://*********org/70002m.jpg[/IMG]
Они произносят клятву фирме

----------


## zhak

Темка прикольная,я бы все таки не забывала про Новый Год и новогодние конкурсы,а вот Деда Мороза и Снегурку  выбирала бы по-стиляжьи (конкурсы и танцевальные и с галстуками ,да любые) а называла  бы их соответственно,Фазер Зусман,чувиха Зусмана.Может как-то поприкольней...Заценила бы костюмы гостей.Подумала бы о призах-дарила бы рентгеновские снимки,дурацкие серьги,бусы,галстуки....

----------


## O-lusha

Мой сын так вдохновился фильмом "Стиляги", что даже сочинил музыку в стиле 
50-х. Выкладываю, может быть, кому-нибудь пригодится. Автор, надеюсь, против не будет. 
http://files.mail.ru/B9VTG9

----------


## Солнце45

> *Лорик Юрина*,
>  [_COLOR="Black"]Ребята, пришёл заказ на корпоратив новогодний. Тема : СТИЛЯГИ. Естественно дресс код и шеф хочет сценарий. Сейчас посмотрю фильм. Это 60- е годы, но как отобразить в новогоднем празднике ещё не понимаю. Дайте, друзья, совет. Спасибо заранее.[/COLOR]_


Тоже думаю в этом направлении...на входе Джаз бенд оркестр...у нас в городе есть...фарцовщики обязательно раздают (или потом) дают за что-то  яркие галстуки на входе...там по фильму еще эти были...которые ловили их...забыла как их называли...не хапуги...а как?жлобы... так вот для них конкурс...дальше обязательно надо разучить Буги-Вуги... танец...песни хиты не обязательно 60, а можно вообще ретро...тему стиляг уже использовала на выпускных...немного под другим соусом...молодежи понравилось очень

----------


## ЯАлекс

У меня тоже в этом году есть один заказ на корпоратив в стиле "Стиляги"
вот мой сценарный план вечера, может кому то пригодится: 
Сценарный план Новогодней программы «Стиляги»

Первая часть
•	При входе в ресторан гостей встречают две стильно одетые «чувихи» (анимационная группа) .
•	По сходной цене (за улыбку и хорошее настроение) они предлагают гостям «из под прилавка» приобрести атрибуты стиляг – галстуки, яркие детали костюма...
•	Звучит фоновая музыка из серии «сегодня он играет джаз, а завтра родину продаст»
•	Звучат позывные и дикторский голос вежливо приглашает всех «френдов» занять свои места за праздничным столом. Под музыку на сцене появляется Ведущий вечера
•	Официальная часть. На «трибуну»  приглашаются главные «стиляги» вечера (руководители)
•	Далее у всех гостей есть возможность попробовать нормальный «food», и слегка «дринкнуть».
•	В перерывах между официальными речами, проводятся конкурсы и видео викторины  от ведущего («дружеский шарж», «цены в СССР» и др.)
•	В завершении  1 части, показ эксклюзивного «муви» (фильма)           «Стиляги – No Limit» (переозвученный фильм)
•	В танцевальном перерыве «зажигает» команда «________» (рок-ролл, буги-вуги). В «дэнсинге» держим равнение на «чувих» (анимационная группа)
•	С видео экрана нам улыбаются и приплясывают вместе с нами звезды рок-н-ролла (видеодискотека)

Вторая часть
•	Здесь вас ждут конкурсы, розыгрыши и развлечения, в которых все гости смогут принять непосредственное участие: стильный танцевальный марафон, шуточный мастер- класс по твисту и рок-н- ролу, конкурс на лучший костюм и вручение премии «Золотые шузы»
•	Кроме этого: «показательное хиляние по Бродвею»-праздничное дефиле, поздравление от «Рабочего и Колхозницы» и многое другое…
•	«Изюминкой» вечера станет выступления:  известного фарцовщика и шулера (мага-иллюзиониста), который продемонстрирует участникам праздника чудеса микромагии: летающие предметы, исчезающие карты и другие чудеса.  
•	В танцевальной паузе продолжает зажигать команда «_______»

Третья часть
•	Выступление «Гостей из-за железного занавеса» (музыкальная группа из гостей) 
•	Гламурная Новогодняя Ёлка, с традиционным хороводом 
•	Делегация из дружественной Лапландии. (Поздравление от Деда Мороза и Снегурочки)
•	«Ретро-караоке»
•	Хиты 60-70-80-90х и не только…
•	Море драйва, танцы и  заряд хорошего настроения

Это, текст который я отдаю для согласования заказчику, поэтому много прилагательных, и некоторая эмоциональность

----------


## Shagane



----------


## Shagane

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Весь вечер делился на блоки:
1 блок  - стиляжный для стилян соответсвенно, 
2 блок - для жлобов - комсомольцев (не принимайте близко к сердцу)
В блоке для стиляг - перетанцовки буги-вуги мальчики и девочки, новогодняя елочка  - режем галстуки (бутафорские), командные конкурсы под скованных одной цепью...
В блоке для комсомольцев - шуточное посвящение, хор мальчиков зайчиков и девочек припевочек, викторина с вручением дефицитных призов и подарков того времени....

----------


## DJOnic

Автору темы:
Делали мы как-то юбилей в стиле "Стиляги". Может что и пригодится из этого:

Мы созвали всех гостей
в этот день на юбилей.
Юбиляра приглядели, 
по приличному одели,
И решили в этот час 
рассказать о нем для вас.

Да не просто рассказать, 
фильм решили показать!
Д а не просто фильм, а мюзикл, 
герой с детства любит музыку.

Отдыхает Голивуд – наш римейк на фильм «Стиляги»
Посвящается юбиляру: сыну, мужу, отцу и деду ужо,
Начнем пожалуй, артистам хочется. Чтоб вышло хорошо!

Кадр 1-й, дубль один и
Появляется, появляется….. интересный господин

Минусовка «Человек и кошка»

Младший брат Сережка
Появился крошка
В 59 солнечной весной
Мы с сестрой Наташкой
Были рады страшно
Братец хоть и младший
Богатырь какой!
ДЛЯ семьи отрада -Мама, папа рады
И растет Сережка, Времечко идет
Ну а если рядом Бабаня кроет матом
И печаль отпустит и тоска пройдет

Кадр 2-й. а дублей много. 
На кадре детство – в жизнь дорога.

Знают все -он третьим был
Папа Вена сына младшего любил
Сын тихонько подрастал.
Тайны жизни постигал 
А папуля ему в этом помогал!

Еще в доме бабуля жила,
Баба Анна мальца стерегла
Постоянно наш Серж с нею был
От нее узнал фольклор и полюбил

              Песня за кадром
 «Цветочек мой. Цветочек, раскочно ты цветешь,  
Мой миленький дружочек, ко мне ты не придешь»

Пр.   Говорят, фольклор ее,
         Помог внучку не раз по жизни е…мое
         Хранит память он о ней
         ……      Уже много лет и дней
 А она с небес: «Внучок, пусть буде  все  Е..кей!»

Минусовка «Черный кот»

 3   . Что еще?   Он любил танцевать,
        Танцор диско – ни дать, и не взять.
        В шляпе стильной на стульчик влезал
        От восторга народ просто обмирал
                       танец
   Пр.  Так и жил, взрослел мужал
           Пришло время - в школу 47 попал
           Там нашел своих друзей
           учеба с ними шла быстрей
           Ну и просто жить с друзьями веселей!


Кадр третий, дубль девятый
Он про то, как шел в солдаты.

Как родная его мать провожала, 
и в ракетчики родня собирала.
Не пришлось герою медиком стать,
 кости спер в музее и куда?

Все - Воевать
Ни взаправду, понарошку,
в солдаты поиграл немножко
Возвернулся живой и здоровый, 
к новым подвигам в жизни готовый!

Ну а какие после двух лет службы главные приключения?
Любви хочется большой, огромной, чтоб всем на удивленье!

Кадр четвертый, дубль 13
Про любовь…..на всю жизнь, братцы!

  На мотив «Лада»  
      Он надел штаны по моде,
      Был он чисто, чисто брит
       Короче, он имел цивильный вид.
      Он на большак, на перекресток 
      Отправился к кому-то в гости
       Развлечься пришел, а там она сидит
Девочки в танце.
Пр.  Встретил там он Люду-Ладу, встретил там он Люду-Ладу
        Стала для него наградой      - Люда

         Глазки, губки – все как надо, 
         Сладкая без шоколада
         Вот такая была Люда  - Лада!
                          ****
Он сразу на нее запал и мысленно себе сказал
 «Все, ум привожу в порядок, правлю стать
  И буду девку в жены брать!»

Минусовка «Я то, что надо» 
Он как всегда
Элегантен и красив
Высок и строен
И для девчат всех своих
Он выглядит всегда героем
Но для нее лишь для одной 
Он был всегда один такой крутой!!!
Припев поет Серега:
Дай мне этот день Дай мне эту ночь 
Дай мне хоть один шанс  И ты поймешь:
Я то что надо!!!!
Дай мне этот день дай мне эту ночь
Дай мне хоть один шанс – ты не уснешь
Пока я рядом!!!!!

Кадр пятый, дубль двадцать
Жизнь продолжается, и жизнь что надо, братцы!   

Вот на свадьбе, пир горой с красой Людой молодой

Вот их детки – три девицы, ох и гарны молодицы!

Вот их внук, зовут Иван – не бесталанный мальчуган!

 Держат маленькую лавку, дай бог им в казну прибавку.

 Ну что еще, вот повзрослел и возмужал, но душою не устал.   

Он и сегодня  как всегда стильный, клевый,  элегантный
И хоть порой бывает строг, он изумительно галантный

 На праздник откликается как прежде, 
 И шаркнуть снова по душе живет еще надеждой!


Минусовка «Лучший город земли»
Все очень любят бывать у Сереги на бане
Все очень любят  поесть  его шашлыков
Мы восхищаемся все  его красоткой женою
И без ума от его чудесных  супер –стихов

За юбилей – Чашу налей
Эти слова, юбиляр для тебя!

из реквизита: бумажные юбки из кальки у девченок и много всякого старого тряпья (преимущественно в горошек)

----------

Вадим Исаев (10.02.2017), Маковка (09.04.2017)

----------


## Солнце45

*Shagane*,
 в который уже раз смотрю на Ваши фото и восхищаюсь...большая умница...А вечеринка у Дона Карлионе так это вообще что-то :flower:

----------


## Порубовы

большая разница, пародия на фильм "Стиляги" -  РАБОТЯГИ1
(основные ключевые моменты фильма подчёркнуты)

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> В фильме "Стиляги" героя негр учитл играть на флейте.





> Точно, на саксофоне!


В фильме главного героя на саксе "учил играть" Чарли Паркер. А партии саксофона исполняет И. Бутман...
Оборжёшься над вами...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Sens

*ЯАлекс*,
 Саша, а как делали "золотые шузы"? Как выглядел сам приз?




> а саксофоне, вообще-то  но в любом случае- за 5 минут конкурса научить извлекать НОРМАЛЬНЫЕ звуки, хотя бы гамму- невозможно.


Проведите конкурс кто первым сумеет извлечь из него звук! Или(если справились) - повторить три ноты (самое простое - соль-ля-си). Предупреждение - музыканты очень болезненно относятся к тому, что посторонние играют на их инструменте :)
А использовать сакс для стиля "стиляги" - это же то, что доктор прописал!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Лучше использовать для конкурса игрушечный какой-нибудь сакс. :Aga: 
Во первых: настоящий инструмент тяжёлый, даже если старый убитый где найдёте, таскать напряг, да и звуков никаких извлечь из такой дудки не удастся.
Во вторых: ни один музыкант-духовик не даст свою собственную дудку для ентих дел.:wink:

----------


## Sens

> Лучше использовать для конкурса игрушечный какой-нибудь сакс.
> Во первых: настоящий инструмент тяжёлый, даже если старый убитый где найдёте, таскать напряг, да и звуков никаких извлечь из такой дудки не удастся.
> Во вторых: ни один музыкант-духовик не даст свою собственную дудку для ентих дел.:wink:


Я поэтому и предложила конкурс - кто сумеет хотя бы извлечь звук! И написала, что музыканты не любят делиться своим инструментом!
Но - если есть возможность - почему бы не использовать? Настоящий сакс - украшение праздника! А детская игрушка - есть детская игрушка.

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *ЯАлекс*,
>  Саша, а как делали "золотые шузы"? Как выглядел сам приз?


Танцевальный марафон, мастер класс и выбор пар-кто лучше Приз- ботинок покрашен золотой краской (из баллончика):smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Я поэтому и предложила конкурс - кто сумеет хотя бы извлечь звук! И написала, что музыканты не любят делиться своим инструментом!
> Но - если есть возможность - почему бы не использовать? Настоящий сакс - украшение праздника! А детская игрушка - есть детская игрушка.


Можно сделать бутафорский сакс с вместо его мундштука -мундштук от детской дудки, я  подобное использовал при изготовлении волынки (бутафорской):smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Настоящий сакс - украшение праздника!


Вы его в руках-то хоть раз держали? А чтобы "хотя бы извлечь звук":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: надо подбирать трость (её надо мочить) к мундштуку, это раз, два: знать как её поставить и наконец три: каждый будет брать мундштук в рот, это не гигиенично, люди не станут принимать участие, если только сильно под шофе...
Вообще бред какой-то...

----------


## Порубовы

обалденный клип из Запорожья
http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...1&fullscreen=1

----------


## Sens

> Вы его в руках-то хоть раз держали? А чтобы "хотя бы извлечь звук":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: надо подбирать трость (её надо мочить) к мундштуку, это раз, два: знать как её поставить и наконец три: каждый будет брать мундштук в рот, это не гигиенично, люди не станут принимать участие, если только сильно под шофе...
> Вообще бред какой-то...


Зачем хамить? Я закончила музыкалку по классу флейты, на саксофоне тоже играла. Еще вопросы?




> Можно сделать бутафорский сакс с вместо его мундштука -мундштук от детской дудки, я подобное использовал при изготовлении волынки (бутафорской)


Отлично, только все-равно негигиенично :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> обалденный клип из Запорожья
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...1&fullscreen=1


Какие до боли знакомые места - площадь Маяковского  :Ok:  Молодцы ребята, рулят!

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Зачем хамить? Я закончила музыкалку по классу флейты, на саксофоне тоже играла. Еще вопросы?
> 
> 
> Отлично, только все-равно негигиенично :biggrin:


Почему здесь замена мундштука-копейки ( подарочные дутки из бумаги с мундштуком) бумагу-долой мундштук в сакс:smile::smile:

----------


## naduha82

Добрый день! Стиляги продолжают пользоваться успехом и на этот новый год! :smile:  Вчера предложили провести корпоратив в небольшой компании.  Выписываю вот Ваши идеи, всем большое спасибо!   :Ok:

----------


## Акварелька

в теме стиляги работаю уже 2 года, тема очень яркая и позитивная, на встречу гостей, кроме раздачи атрибутов, используем фотоателье с раритетами той эпохи, двойника Элвиса Пресли - кумира стиляг.

----------


## Орбита

*Акварелька*, 

А примерный план программы не можешь выставить?

----------


## ZAVCLUB

[b]Акварелька[/

Скажите, а Элвис это аниматор или банерная,печать на двп?

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Друзья, какие же вы молодцы!  Спасибо, что развили эту тему, многим помощь! А вы даже не удивлялись, что я не отвечала на ваши посты! Я в прошлом году сильно заболела и не работала вообще долго, и конечно за комп и не садилась, так, что простите меня.  :Blush2:  Но в этом году я здорова и надеюсь смогу использовать ваши наработки не только в Новом году! Ещё раз всех благодарю :Drag 03:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Как думаете может кино- конкурс  провести в контексте стиляжнои нарезать фильмов и пусть  смотрят , а потом показывают на новый год можно 1 из Иронии (надо меньше пить) , из криминального чтива,из Чародеев(кто так строит),а в начале  первой нарезкой пустить кусок из фильма где Боб учит мелса танцевать

----------


## TAMATA

Наконец-то одесситы подтягиваются...

----------


## TAMATA

> в теме стиляги работаю уже 2 года, тема очень яркая и позитивная, на встречу гостей, кроме раздачи атрибутов, используем фотоателье с раритетами той эпохи, двойника Элвиса Пресли - кумира стиляг.


Очень интересно..поделитесь..

----------


## СаньКА83

Вот пригласили провести Новогоднюю ночь в кафе, думаю про тему: "Стиляги". Изучила немного информации про 50-е, 60-е, посмотрела еще разок фильм, мыслей в голове очень много. Кто смотрел фильм, должны помнить сцены, когда на стиляг напали и порезали их одежду - хочется сделать что-то подобное, вспоминается, где-то на форуме видела конкурс со свидетелем, когда ему режут рубашку, может кто подскажет?

----------


## СаньКА83

да, назвать этот конкурс можно "Облава", еще, думаю будет уместно провести конкурс "Дефиле" (мужчины на подиуме), ну и конечно мастер класс под песню из кино "Стиляги" - Я люблю Буги-вуги, там движения очень легло ложатся на слова! Главное немного фантазии и все получится!

----------


## СаньКА83

Выкладываю Толковый словарь живого стиляжьего языка, может кому пригодится! Думаю использовать в качестве манка, отгадал (перевел) слово - выходи для участия в конкурсе! Проводим викторину, за каждый правильный ответ получите 1 балл (можно жвачку Love is), в конце подводим итог, награждаем победителя или пару победителей (парень+девушка) вручаем приз!
Боруха (баруха) – девушка из стиляжьей компании, часто – «свободных нравов»
Бродвей, Брод (по названию нью-йоркской улицы) – место в центре города, где собирались и прогуливались стиляги, часто – центральная улица или ее часть. В Москве – это часть улицы Горького (ныне – Тверская) от Пушкинской площади до Манежной, в Ленинграде – Невский проспект от площади Восстания до Литейного проспекта, в Баку – улица Торговая, в Ташкенте – улица Карла Маркса (ныне – Сайёлгох). В пятидесятые годы свой «Бродвей» был почти в каждом крупном городе Советского Союза или даже в городском районе.
Герла (от английского girl) – девушка
Джакеток (от английского jacket) – пиджак
Динамо, Динамо-машина – такси
Динамистка – девушка, давшая парню какие-то надежды на секс, а потом сбежавшая с вечеринки на такси (общественный транспорт вечером уже не ходил)
Динамить – сбегать, обламывать
Дринкать (от английского drink) – выпивать
Кинуть брэк – пройтись с целью «людей посмотреть – себя показать». Как правило, звучало, как «кинуть брэк по Броду»
Лукать (от английского look) – смотреть
Манюшки (от английского money) – деньги
Олдовый (от английского old) – старый
Процесс – вечеринка в смешанной компании, с возможностью сексуального контакта; сам сексуальный контакт
Румяные батоны – обычные девушки-не стиляги, участвующие в вечеринках
Совпаршив – одежда и обувь отечественного производства, либо – «самопальная»
Соксы (от английского socks) – носки. Носки носили обязательно яркие, они должны были быть видны из-под брючины.
Стилять – танцевать «стилем», имитируя «импортные» танцы или просто придумывая движения
Таек (от английского tie) – галстук
Траузера, траузерса (от английского trousers) – брюки
Тренчкот (от английского trench-coat) – плащ
Фазер – отец стиляги
Хата – свободная квартира, в которой можно провести вечеринку
Хилять – прогуливаться, фланировать
Хэток (от английского hat) – шляпа
Чувак – парень, приятель. Проверенный молодой человек, которого приглашали на «процесс» в «хату». Это слово было самоназванием стиляг – в отличие от официального ярлыка «стиляга»
Чувиха, чува – девушка
«Чуча» – песня «Chattanooga Choo-Choo…» (Поезд на Чаттанугу) из кинофильма «Серенада Солнечной Долины»
Шузы, шузня – ботинки стиляг. Зарубежные «шузы» обычно можно было приобрести исключительно у фарцовщиков. «Шузами с разговором» называли классические ботинки с узором из дырочек на передней части, а «шузами на манке» – ботинки, к подошве которой, чтобы сделать ее толще, была наклеена микропористая резина (обычно была белого цвета)

----------

Наталья-42 (17.10.2017)

----------


## Елена Дианова

Буду проводить новогоднюю ночь в стиле стиляг. Пока тоже  накидываю материал. Ну во-первых, конечно наша творческая группа будет одета в стиле стиляг.
 Проведем Конкурс знатоков культуры речи от стиляг. Буду показывать карточки  со словом из сленга стиляг  и хором от зала ответ. Из этой же серии: Говорю начало фразы, отгадывают продолжение. Реанимирую древний конкурс когда что либо прижимают друг к другу и танцуют в даном случае прижимать будут виниловые старые пластинки. Марафон  Рок-н-рола, Конкурс хилянию по бродвею. Наверное резать что либо будем из ткани.. например повязку дружинника.
Конкурс самых известных скульптур СССР: Рабочий и колхозница, Мы с мухтаром на границе, Девушка с веслом, Пионер с горном.  Может быть приплету что -нибудь из темы назад в СССР. Пока вот как-то так... Но у меня мало интересных словесных связок, которые обединяли бы время стиляг и Новый год. Мало подводок в стиле стиляг к традиционным новогодним тостам.

----------


## naduha82

ну я вот порылась и что у меня выходит.... Стиляги с учётом новогодней тенденция кролики -котики.  
*Знание сленга*, конечно, для разогрева. далее *  Хиляние по бродвею*, мастер-классы по танцам.  *Конкурс с галстуками и с косынками*.  В теплых и зимних варежках необходимо красиво и быстро повязать:   мужчинам- галстуки, девушкам – платочки. *«Скованные одной цепью»*  Парный активный конкурс с  ленточками.*Передаем морковку* (тосты для компании. У кого окажется в руках морковка (год зайца), тот говорит тост!)  *Спонтанная песня*.  Инсценированное выступление.  На сцену приглашаются молодые люди и девушки (1-3 человека). остальные – зрители.  Включаем музыку из фильма.Ребята типа исполняют песню. девушки на подтанцовке. БЕЗ репетиций))) *Дед мазай и зайцы*. *Танцуй пока молодой* (испаользуя все части тела). ну и просто конкурс *"к любимой по кочкам"*.

----------


## naduha82

Ах да! еще *фанты* забыла!!!  лотерея как то пока под сомнением, а вот веселые фанты - с удовольствием проходят! повесим на ёлочку разноцветные банты, к ним прикреплю задание.  По ходу вечера буду обращать к народу с призывом выбрать для себя бант и ... исполнить ФАНТ!

----------


## СаньКА83

Наверное все так увлеклись сценариями, что никто не посещает темку!

----------


## naduha82

Да... наверное.... я хотела опытных коллег по музыке стиляжной поспрашивать.....

----------


## Гвиола

*naduha82*, а что именно по стиляжной музыке интересует? Если музыка из фильма,то это не совсем то,что нужно для вечерухи в этом стиле. Если действительно интересуешься,стукни в личку.

----------


## mariaarh

Давайте предадимся приятным воспоминаниям! 
1.	Что можно было купить на 1 коп? (стакан газводы без сиропа, спички) 
2.	А на 2 коп? (позвонить из телефона-автомата) 
3.	А что можно было позволить себе в эти годы на 10 коп? (молочное мороженое, стрижка на голо, или как говорили под Хрущёва, под колено)
4.	30 коп? (лотерейный билет) 
5.	 Самый сложный вопрос: как можно было потратить 56 коп? (купить американский доллар)
6.	2р. 87 коп. (Водка) 
7.	На 5000 руб. можно было купить…. Автомобиль «Жигули».
8.	 На 10000 руб.…- автомобиль «Волга». 
9.	 А за 15.000 руб. в те годы можно было … получить 15 лет с конфискацией по ст. 92 УК РСФСР

----------


## mariaarh

Коллеги, помогите досочинить:)
думаю сделаю на корпоративке это так: мы со второй ведущей поем (в костюмах пионеров, с горном, барабанами) а на припев подымаем плакаты с надписью (Скованные одной цепью
Связанные одной целью), чтоб все подпевали (как в фильме) или как еще можно заставить всех петь?

В честном Банке мы продолжаем трудиться
Даже раз в Году трудно нам остановиться
Но всё же Бог есть - Этот час настал!
Доздравствует веселый Новогодний Карнавал!2 раза


Скованные одной цепью
Связанные одной целью

Долой!! воспоминания о банковских продуктах
Даешь!! Развлечения, шампанское и фрукты
Сегодня нас трудно кому-то узнать
Всю ночь мы РОСБАНКОМ будем гулять!
........................
.......................??????????



Скованные одной цепью
Связанные одной целью


Эй, Коллега! Снимай свой скучный синий галстук!
Не смей унывать!-Ты оденешь его завтра!
Мы одна сегодня дружная банда
Невозможно обогнать нас –Мы единая команда!
Нам Москва как Мать
Питер нам как Отец
…………………………..ять
Наш директор-Молодец
Мы не станем петь под чужую дудку
…………………………………..ку

Скованные одной цепью
Связанные одной целью

----------


## Sveto4ка

Музыкальная подборка:

Человек и кошка - Сергей Гармаш
Я то, что надо - Андрей Бирин
Буги-вуги каждый день - Игорь Войнаровский
Моя маленькая бейба - Константин Пона
Старый корабль - Алексей Горбунов
Summertime - Чарли Паркер, Игорь Чернов
Пусть все будет так, как ты захочешь - Константин Пона
Восьмиклассница - Андрей Бирин, Оксана Акиньшина
Американская жена - Наталья Гура, Алена Романовская, Татьяна Решетняк, Эльвира Соловей
Скованные одной цепью - Евгения Брик
Шаляй-валяй 
джазовые композиции
Подключаем известные композиции прошлых лет гр.Браво, гр.Секрет, Валерия Сюткина, гр.Несчастный случай, Элвиса Пресли и Билла Хэйли, Чака Берри, Литтл Ричарда, Бадди Холли, Жанны Агузаровой: 
Московский Бит
Вася
Любите девушки
Черный Кот
Про Московского студента
Я люблю буги-вуги
Дай Мне эту ночь
До свидания мама
Твист до утра
Московские огни
Мажорный рок-н-ролл

----------

Наталья-42 (17.10.2017)

----------


## Sveto4ка

конкурс на сбор металлолома- типа аукциона мелочи

----------


## Порубовы

> Всю ночь мы РОСБАНКОМ будем гулять!
> ........................
> .......................??????????


новый год мы отметим очень красиво
коллектив росбанка - великая СИЛА!!!



> Нам Москва как Мать
> Питер нам как Отец
> …………………………..ять
> Наш директор-Молодец
> Мы не станем петь под чужую дудку
> …………………………………..ку


нам на месте стоять 
не даст директор-молодец
мы работать готовы на пролёт дни и ночи
Конкуренты боятся нашей силы и мощи!!!!!

----------


## mariaarh

Господа Порубовы, спасибо огромное! так приятно что люди отзывчивые тут! а я ваших слонов сшила,  опробовала- умора! спасибо спасибо! руку жму!

----------


## Порубовы

всегда пожалуйста )))
и можно без господ ))))

----------


## alez

Первые в своей жизни новогодние корпоративы делал в стиле стиляг. Расскажу вкратце, что использовалось. Если кого заинтересует, готов рассказать подробнее.
1. Изготавливался виниловый баннер "Стиляги". Просто кадр из фильма, где они едут в машине, и название программы. Баннер, как используют в квне. На новый год все реально оделись в соответствии с тематикой вечеринки и фотографировались перед баннером.
2. В такой же стилистике изготавливались карточки ведущего. Давно уже не использую планшет на программах, где нет заранее написанных текстов. Поэтому за 100 рублей типография печатает 4 карточки, как на тв, их ламинирует. Все красиво, удобно мне и со вкусом.
3. Из программы проводил
- конкурс с карточками: на бумажках напечатаны слова из стиляжьего сленга. Желающим гостям раздаем карточки и фломастеры. Просим написать, что означает слово и свой тел. Собираем карточки. Вытаскиваем одну из них и звоним по указанному номеру. Вручаем приз. На корпоративах в этом конкурсе я дарил бесплатный выезд Деда Мороза на дом.
- конкурс про физические параметры стиляг. Приглашал 2 мужчин. Брал весы, метр. И предлагал им взвеситься, измерить рост и мужское достоинство - размер... улыбки. После чего проводил конкурс на силу и находчивость стиляг - старый конкурс "принесите мне блондинку".
- конкурс, назовем его "какими стиляги были, когда наступала ночь": приглашал 2 пары МЖ. Раздавал по ватману и по маркеру. В одной паре на себе ватман держал парень, в другой - девушка. Партнеры рисовали на ватманах их обнаженный вариант. Пошло, но конкурс убойный.
- конкурс салатов. Все просто: из подручных средств двум девушкам нужно было приготовить салат Оливье и накормить им весь зал.
- дефиле. Был вариант - провести дефиле тех, кто пришел в костюмах. Те, кто без костюмов, могли за пару минут собрать себе костюм из припасенного реквизита. 
+ всегда был блок Деда Мороза, где проводилась сказка-экспромт, хоровод-паровоз.
Вот такой симбиоз из прочитанного здесь, придуманного и подсмотренного у других.

----------


## alez

Еще добавлюсь. Люблю проводить и в стилягах делал тоже конкурс с радиоуправляемыми машинками.
2 участника и 3 помощников. Участники по очереди берут пульт от машинки и должны как можно быстрее провезти ее через ноги помощников. Помощники стоят, поставив ноги на ширину плеч, в одну линеечку, напротив участников.

----------


## тамада Анна

> всегда пожалуйста )))
> и можно без господ ))))


А можно про слонов поподробнее

----------


## Juliya Star

Мне понравился вариант игры перестраивалки с пластинками. В документах выложила пластинки с буквами 
со словом СТИЛЯГА






[/QUOTE]



*Перестраивалка с пластинками
«СТИЛЯГА»*
Говорят богатырская….СИЛА
Хитрая как…ЛИСА
Бывает у женщин осиная…ТАЛИЯ
Старая баба, злая корга
Всем с детства известна баба… ЯГА
Портит деревья, грызет стебеля
Такая обжора - зеленая …Тля
Чистый, белый формата А4 …ЛИСТ
Быть может, учёный,
Иль он - работяга,
Одетый по моде,
Зовётся... СТИЛЯГА.

----------

programist (29.05.2018), Инна Уманская (21.06.2017), краля (09.04.2022), Полечка (29.03.2017)

----------


## Порубовы

*Juliya Star*, супер!
ещё если к фильму привязывать, то можно взять пластинку из рентгена :

----------

Лорик (22.01.2020)

----------


## Порубовы

> А можно про слонов поподробнее


можно. нажимайте в нашей подписи на  "Наши конкурсы" и читайте подробно.

----------


## Juliya Star

> *Juliya Star*, супер!
> ещё если к фильму привязывать, то можно взять пластинку из рентгена :


Артем, Таня класс!!!! Сохраню себе!!! Здорово!!! Представила если распечатать эту пластинку на пленке толстой, как будет реалистично смотреться!

----------


## tamadaclub

Доброй ночи! С удовольствием почитал Вашу темку! Еще не скоро в умах заказчиков уляжется эта веселая, игривая тема "Стиляги"! 27 августа и 10 сентября делаю две программы в этом стиле - есть много новых наработок - обкатаю их на свадьбах и обязательно поделюсь с Вами, уважаемые форумчане!

----------


## annuschka

> обкатаю их на свадьбах и обязательно поделюсь с Вами, уважаемые форумчане!


Будем ждать!

----------


## Eralashka

Всем приветы! Готовлю свадебную вечеринку Стиляги-Рулят
Вот нашла интересное видео, можно обыграть в этом же ключе:
Большая разница, пародия на фильм Стиляги-Работяги
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNHh-EjImf4

----------


## руслана яворская

Здравствуйте! Предлагаю вариант проведения викторины - сленга для стиляг. Ведущие в образе стиляг напоминают гостям, что комиссары презирали стиляг, и пытались уничтожить их одежду. Сегодня мы не будем трогать вашу одежду, а срежем галстуки тем, кто правильно не ответит на вопросы викторины. Под музыкальный фрагмент оранжевый галстук, девушки одевают мужчинам бумажные галстуки на резинках. И поехали!!! Еще конкурс"Хиляние по Бродвею" в шузах. В игре участвуют две команды. Ведущие выдают "шузы" бумажные коробки из под обуви. Задание участники выполняют по-очереди. Им предстоит пройти расстояние и вернуться в свою команду, передавая шузы. А еще танец со свистком. Звучат попеременно муз. фрагменты. Музыка стиляг и так сказать. правильная музыка того времени. Музыкальные фрагменты разделяет звук свистка. Это значит, что пришли комиссары, и нужно срочно танцевать под правильную музыку. Участники в игре танцуют парами. Возможно смена партнеров во время танца стиляг. Таней по показу, тоже заходит на ура!!! Сначала показываете, разучиваете движения и танцуете вместе! (Ты любишь, буги-вуги"). Танец с пластинками. Сначала из старых флюшек  парно вырезаем пластинки, а потом зажав их разными частями тела танцуем, стараясь удержать пластинку.

----------


## Окрыленная

Такая до сих пор актульная тема!! У меня юбилей 30 летний - Давай, чувак, зажигай!!!!
Я всегда в самом начале ВВОЖУ гостей в те состояния, из которых нелегко потом выйти... Я подумала об американизированном начале... У входа встречают негр, играющий на саксофоне( надетый на голову черный чулок, черный парик, белый пиджак) и официантка..с бутерами с красной икрой и кока-колой. Некое посявщение в стиляги - думаю, о каком-то опознавательном знаке, может метке...
Презентация в стиле Конечно, ВАСЯ...только подставляем измененные имена.. Конечно... ИРИС!!! Конечно.. ЛЕо..  и так.. далее - некое знакомство
Затем придумать кричалку - Давай, чувак, зажигай!! - с демоснтрацией юбиляром стиляжного фейса-тела..
А вот мой вход.. Все гости стоят полукругом... я в центре напротив них.. Начинаю вещать строгим, пафосным голосом о значимой событии(аля советский ведущий)..  Пиджачок... такой... хвост... очки даже хочу...тут ко мне подходит юбиляр, толкает в плечо, очки сваливаются.. у меня некое сотрясение мозга легкое.. Я скидываю пиджачок.. распускаю волосы.. и мы начинаем танцевать с юбиляром буги-вуги.. втягиваю в флешмоб всех гостей..
 ВОТ такой бред.. но он по мне!!

----------


## elen-ka20

А я что только не проводил, а на стиляг так ни кого и не уговорила((( И сценарий лежит практически готовый, а желающих среди моих заказчиков нет...

----------


## yuiova

Юбилей. Тема СТИЛЯГИ, собран из разных источников, если кто увидит свой конкурс- спасибо за идею)))

Добрый вечер, дорогие гости! Хэллоу, чуваки и чувихи ,Мены и Герлы!
 Приветствую всех вас на нашей праздничной вечеринки «Стиляги». 

Быть стилягой сегодня, значит быть не таким как все, выделяться из серой массы, быть позитивным, динамичным человеком и любить жизнь! Я знаю, что именно такие люди собрались сегодня в этом зале. 

Я вижу горящие глаза, широкие улыбки, и уже слышу дружные, громкие аплодисменты, в честь самых стильных людей нашей сегодняшней вечеринки! А собрали нас сегодня самые чумовые и отпадные ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Поприветствуем его бурными аплодисментами. Итак, мы будет много стилять (танцевать) и дринкать (пить). 
Наливаем.
Внимание! Мы начинаем! Но вначале мы поздравим именинника.

От всей души желаем вам только приятных впечатлений и самого праздничного настроения.

МУЗЫКА.

Для начала предлагаю всем вам ознакомиться с правилами нашей стиляжной вечеринки.
Сегодня обязательно:
Говорить тосты, выпивать и закусывать.
Веселиться до упаду
Наливать себе и соседу справа
Не засыпать и при любом удобном случае бросаться в пляс!

Запрещается строго-настрого:
 Спать за столом.
Покидать вечеринку со скучным лицом.

Дорогие гости! Давайте чокнемся бокалами за здоровье и счастье виновника торжества. Пожелаем, чтобы водились манюшки (деньги), а в душе не переставал играть сакс.

Музыка.



Отвлечемся немного от закусок и напитков. И обратим взоры на нашего любимого… (имя). Давайте представим его совсем маленьким бэби (малышом), у которого даже нет имени. Я предлагаю его придумать. Однако одно условие, его имя должно быть производным от ... (настоящее имя).

Какие вы активные и сообразительные! Итак, дринкнем за новорожденного!
Музыка.

ТОСТ ОТ ГОСТЕЙ. 
Музыка.

Уважаемые гости! Дорогие друзья! Я хочу вас спросить, каким в День рождения должен быть юбиляр, самая отпадная чувиха? 
А сможете назвать 33 прилагательных, характеризующих нашу именниников?
АБВГДЕЕЖЗИКЛМНОПРСТУФХЦЧШЩЫЭЮЯ
Следующий музыкальный подарок звучит лишь в вашу честь! Будьте для всех не-о-бык-но-вен-ной!!!

Музыка

День рождение  – самый веселый, яркий и радостный праздник, его любят и взрослые, и дети, и каждый отмечает его по–своему. И каждый праздник уникален и  со своими традициями.
Какие праздники и с чем приходят?

С блинами – Масленица
С яйцами и куличами – Пасха
С мандаринами и шампанским – Новый год
С березой и венками – Троица
С мимозой – 8 Марта
С ряженными – Рождество
С георгиевской лентой – 23 февраля
С костром и гаданиями – Ивана Купало
С криками «Горько!» - Свадьба
А с чем приходит День рождение? с песней про день рожденье.

Аплодисменты всем нам, мы молодцы. Приглашаю всех на деньрожденевую песню  в честь нашей именинницы. АЛЕГРОВА, ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ






Тост от гостей.

Известно, что смех продлевает жизнь , от смеха разглаживаются морщинки, смех молодит, смех поднимает настроение.
Давайте придумает слова синонимы к слову смех!!!

 Но "смех без причины-признак дурачины", находим причину для смеха : продлить жизнь юбиляру, посмеявшись
"Мешочек смеха"
5 треков(м-ж-м-ж-м)
Имениннику АРА!!!!
Музыка.

Тост от Гостей.
Музыка.


Значение имен.
Значение имени Наталья:  переводе с латинского означает Наталья, как «родная», «благословенная» или «родимая».

Талисманы для Натальи

Планета-покровитель — меркурий и Марс.
Удачное время года — лето, 
удачный день недели — среда.
Счастливый цвет — алый, голубой и красный.
Тотемное животное — еж. 
Тотемное растение — валерьяна и азалия. 
Камень-талисман — сапфир, бирюза и кровавик. 

Дринькнем за юбиляршу
Музыка













Исполняшка желаний.

1.	Чтобы здоровье было всегда хорошее…Похлопайте в ладоши

2.	 Чтоб денежки текли  к нему
  И только миллионы
       Возьмитесь скорее за цвет зеленый

3.	Чтоб жилось весь год счастливо и здорово
Коснитесь какой -нибудь бутылочки спиртного

4.	Чтоб для жены был красив и желанен
         Держаться надо только за деревянное

5.	Чтоб выросла зарплата
           хотя бы в два раза
         К предмету прикоснитесь цвета серебра

7.	Отгоним от него все беды и ненастья
Поднимем мы бокалы за семейное счастье!

За юбиляра, за его семью и семейное счастье!
Музыка

День рождение  – самый веселый, яркий и радостный праздник, его любят и взрослые, и дети, и каждый отмечает его по–своему. Одни идут в ресторан, другие отмечают  в семейном кругу и мы сегодня веселимся по особому, по стиляжному..

Викторина:
1. Какая отличительная черта стиляг? (Яркая, вызывающая одежда).
2. Название ботинок на высокой каучуковой подошве? (Ботинки на «манной каше).
3. Какой аксессуар, предпочитал стиляга, чего точно не было у обычных людей, было большим дефицитом? (Солнцезащитные очки).
4. Самый любимый напиток стиляг? (Коктейль).
5. Название модной прически стиляги – мужчины? (Кок).
6. Что обычно дарили чуваки своим чувихам после совместо проведенной ночи? (Чулки).
7. Кто такая динамистка? (Девушка подарившая стиляге ложную надежду, а сама сбежала пораньше с вечеринки на такси. Такси назвали тогда «динамо-машина»).
8. Какой танец или под какую музыку предпочитали танцевать стиляги?буги вуги) 

ТАНЕЦ БУГИ ВУГИ

Алкогольная викторина

4. Какую белую пьют по-черному? (Водка)
6. Церковное вино. (Кагор)
7. Пивная шапка (пена)
8. Водка с пивом. (Ёрш)
9. Напиток пиратов. (Ром)
12. Водка из вестернов (Виски)
14. Этот напиток в переводе с англ.языка означает "Петушиный хвост".(Коктейль)
15. Японская горилка. (Сакэ))
20. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)
21. Французский "кувшинчик", ставший популярным напитком (Крюшон)
23. Подливка для джина (Тоник)
26. Этим вином рыцари поили своих коней (Херес)
27. Напиток, требующий долива. (Пиво)
38. Огуречный "похмелин" (рассол)

Музыка

Для многих день рождения - любимый праздник и самый ожидаемый день в году. Мы с нетерпением ожидаем подарков, готовим праздничные блюда и почти не задумываемся над тем, кто придумал эту традицию и зачем.

Вопрос: Итак, как появился обычай праздновать день рождения?
Празднование дня рождения – это некая традиция, которая зародилась в далеком прошлом – множество веков назад. В древние времена народ считал, что в день когда рождался человек, то он становился особенно беззащитным. Для того чтобы уберечь именинника, в окружении его собирались все его самые близкие и дорогие ему родственники и друзья, чтобы создать вокруг него положительную энергию и защитить от негативных сил самыми добрыми и ласковыми пожеланиями и подарками

ТОСТ. Музыка









Стилягам было важно не только выделить себя из толпы, из «серой массы», при помощи одежды или образа жизни, но и при помощи особого языка, точнее — жаргона. Вот некоторые слова и выражения, принятые в языке стиляг и затем частично распространившиеся за его пределы:
Бродвей (или Брод) — как правило, центральная улица города, служившая для стиляг местом встреч
Чувак — проверенный молодой человек, которого приглашали на «процесс» (узкую вечеринку) в «хату», Человек Уважающий Высокую Американскую Культуру[4].
Чувиха (чува) — девушка.
Хилять — ходить, фланировать.
Динамо, Динамо-машина — такси.
Динамить — сбегать.[источник не указан 210 дней]
Шузы, шузня (англ. shoes — обувь) — ботинки стиляг на высокой подошве. 
Хата — квартира.
Бараться — сексуальный контакт.
Фазер (англ. father — отец) — отец стиляги
Лукать (англ. look — взгляд, смотреть) — смотреть
Дринкать (англ. drink — пить алкогольный напиток, пьянствовать) — выпивать
Джакеток (англ. jacket — куртка, пиджак) — пиджак
Манюшки (англ. money — деньги) — деньги
Соксы (англ. socks — чулки, носки) — носки. 
Стилять (англ. style — стиль, манера) — танцевать «стилем

ТОСТ. Музыка

Перевод со стиляжного. Ведущий зачитывает строчку, в которой зашифрована фраза из какой-либо песни. Кто первым угадывает правильную фразу и название песни, получает приз.
Упал хэток, упал на пол (упала шляпа, упала на пол – гр. На-на)
Герла моя синелукая (девочка моя синеглазая – Е. Белоусов)
А я стиляю фольклорную в оранжевых шузах (а я танцую лезгинку в оранжевых ботинках – М. Гребенщиков)
Стильный оранжевый таек мне верным чуваком стал (стильный оранжевый галстук мне верным спутником стал – «Браво»)
Динамо-машина, динамо-машина, вези, вези (такси, такси, вези, вези – Николаев)
А я хиляю, кидаю брэк по столице (а я иду, шагаю по Москве)
Дринкай пиво морнинг, дринкай пиво ивнинг (пей пиво на заре, пей пиво перед сном – гр. «Авария»)
Оу, Джон, лукай, какие смешные чуваки (ой, Вань, смотри, какие клоуны – В. Высоцкий)



Конкурс  кто на чем приехал. Машинки

- Грузовик , дальнобойщики.
 - Белый мерседес
- Черный бумер
-  Калина
- Запорожец

Вопрос мужчинам? 
Почему по вашему  мнению  за женщин пьют стоя?

«Дамы, неужели вы думаете, что все так просто? Прямо сейчас я вам предлагаю развенчать общепринятый миф. Давайте все же узнаем правду»

1 Известное дело, ну кто же не знает -
В стоящее тело больше влезает! 

2 Стоячая поза позволит, ребята:
Стряхнуть незаметно остатки салата.

3 Хотят  размять затёкшие ноги,
Взглянуть в декольте сразу женщинам многим...


4 Не скажет супруга, склонившись над ухом: 
"Не пей, тебе хватит!" язвительно-сухо.

5 Ребята поверьте, прислушаться стоит -
Мужчинам "За женщин" пить выгодней стоя!

Стоя тост будет говорить…
Тост от гостей
Музыка

Дискотека
В России день рождение является торжественным днем и излюбленным праздником для огромного числа людей. В такой день, в чьих семьях намечался праздник, всегда полон дом гостей, которых приглашают родители именинника или же сам именинник. 

В честь именинника поют песни, танцуют, играют в различные забавные игры, другими словами веселятся и радуются и говорят тосты.
Песня НОВОГОДНЯЯ ХУРМА


Давайте предадимся приятным воспоминаниям! 
1.	Что можно было купить на 1 коп? (стакан газводы без сиропа, спички) 
2.	А на 2 коп? (позвонить из телефона-автомата) 
3.	А что можно было позволить себе в эти годы на 10 коп? (молочное мороженое, стрижка на голо, или как говорили под Хрущёва, под колено)
4.	30 коп? (лотерейный билет) 
5.	Самый сложный вопрос: как можно было потратить 56 коп? (купить американский доллар)
6.	2р. 87 коп. (Водка) 
7.	На 5000 руб. можно было купить…. Автомобиль «Жигули».
8.	На 10000 руб.…- автомобиль «Волга». 


Перестраивалка с пластинками  «СТИЛЯГА»

Говорят богатырская….СИЛА
Хитрая как…ЛИСА
Бывает у женщин осиная…ТАЛИЯ
Старая баба, злая корга
Всем с детства известна баба… ЯГА
Портит деревья, грызет стебеля
Такая обжора - зеленая …Тля
Чистый, белый формата А4 …ЛИСТ
Неразлучная подружка нитки – ИГЛА!
Место, куда сдают маленьких детей,
И загон для скотины – ЯСЛИ!
Студент, ученый, работяга,
Здесь на Бродвее ты – СТИЛЯГА!










Проверяем степень трезвости
Он слон – она слониха,
Он лось – она лосиха,
Он кот – она …
Ну, конечно, это кошка!
Ну, ошиблись вы немножко.

Так сыграем еще раз,
Обыграть хочу я вас!
Он морж – она моржиха,
Он заяц – она зайчиха,
Он бык – она…
Ну, конечно же, корова,
Поиграем, дети, снова!

Он тигр – она тигрица,
Он осел – она ослица,
Он козел – она…
Ну, конечно же коза,
За повтор игры все «за»!
Он лев – она львица,
Он волк – она волчица,
	Он кенгуру – она…
Ну, конечно, кенгуру,
Продолжаем мы игру!
Еж он – она ежиха,
Бобр он – она бобриха,
Конь он – она …
Ну, конечно же, лошадка,
Все у нас пока что гладко!

Он воробей – она воробьиха,
Он комар – она комариха,
Он гусь – она …
Не гусиха, а гусыня,
Знайте это все отныне.

Он бегемот – она бегемотиха,
Он кашалот – она кашалотиха,
Он баран – она … 
Ну, конечно же, овца,
Доиграли до конца








Конкурсы еще: 
- Музыкальное шоу
( саксофон, аккордеон, балалайка ,барабаны ,кантри гитара, маракасы ,металлофон, скрипка, труба, фортепиано, Электра гитара, все вместе)
Конкурс «танцевальный баттл между парнями и девушками».
(Фокстрот, буги-вуги, рок-н-ролл, твист и джайв, джаз, танго, вальс, фламенко)
Конкурс «стриптиз для именинницы».
Два-три парня под песню Джо Кокера «You can leave your hat on», пресловутой пятой точкой, медленно и синхронно, в воздухе пишут имя именинницы. Если ей захочется, то и фамилию и отчество. Лучший стриптизер получает приз.
Конкурс «Выбери свой танец». Из мешочка с листиками участники вслепую вытягивают сольный или парный танец, готовятся 5-10 минут и вперед на кастинг «танцуют все в стиле Буги». Подберите прикольные варианты: «Танцую как Элвис», «Танцуем как в «грязных танцах», «Танцую как в «9 с половиной недель», танцую как Жан Клод Вандам, Танцую как папуасы племени Кукуйя, танцую как наложница султана, танцую как Джим Керри из фильма «Маска» , танцую как Майкл Джексон, танцую как пьяная молодежь  в клубе, и так далее. Запаситесь нехитрым реквизитом и костюмами – исполнители могут быть очень ответственными.
Конкурс Памятники
Конкурс Селфи
Пусть бегут неуклюже на разные мотивы
Пришло время узнать, кто же у нас самый стиляжный гость вечеринки.








1.	«Танцую в стиле Буги». 
2.	«Танцую как Элвис» 
3.	«Танцуем как в «грязных танцах»
4.	 «Танцую как в «9 с половиной недель»
5.	Танцую как Жан Клод Вандам
6.	Танцую как папуасы племени Кукуйя
7.	Танцую как наложница султана
8.	Танцую как Джим Керри из фильма «Маска» 
9.	Танцую как Майкл Джексон
10.	Танцую как пьяная молодежь  в клубе
11.	Танцую как Сюрдючка



«Новогодняя Хурма» 
Мы нашли ту самую песню которую может исполнить каждый, её исполняет испанский певец по имени Эль Мудо, вот она:
Музыка тр. № 4 
 А теперь попробуйте повторить?!

 Её можно исполнять в любом физическом и психическом состоянии, посмотрите как все счастливы, что радость приобщения к этой песне вы разделите вместе с нами.

Музыка тр. № 5
Песня:
 Эту песню можно петь в любом состоянии, и сейчас пример для понимания:
 Например вы очень сильно пьяны:
Если говорите вы еле-еле или языком прилипли к качели
После гулянки, звоните в такси и не забудьте произнести
Даже в караоке в четыре утра можно услышать эти слова
Этот мотив любит народ, даже прораб на стройке орет:
Если на работе спросили о чем-то, ты отвечай вдумчиво громко:
Жене выбирая красивый подарок, как объяснить, что тебе надо:
Ты исполнитель японского репа, прямо сейчас расскажи нам об этом
Тебя угостили вкусной хурмой, немного связала но песня с тобой:
Мотив этой песни теперь вам известен, спойте её все вместе!
Каждый из вас её исполнял, ну а сейчас исполнит весь зал!
Вы эту песню до этого знали, слышали вы её на вокзале!

Музыка тр. № 6
 Нет в этом мире песни чудесней, лучше только танец под эту песню!
 Я расскажу кто из них победил, вновь применю тот песенный стиль!
ДРУЖБА!
 Потому что в нашем «Караоке» есть только одна оценка – ВЫ ПОЕТЕ БОЖЕСТВЕННО! 
Музыка тр. № 7








игра селфи


памятники:
1.	Изобрази памятник
- Рабочий и колхозница,  Солдат со спасенной девочкой на руках, Мадонна кормящая ребенка грудью, Богдан Хмельницкий на коне, Мы с Мухтаром на границе, Самсон, разрывающий пасть льва,  Писающий мальчик
Статуи современные:
1.	2 зомби и пугливая девушка-жертва
2.	Пингвины из Мадагаскара
3.	Лебединое озеро
4.	3 мушкетера
5.	3 кунг-фу мастера
6.	 3 Летящих гордых орла
7.	 3 Орла летят в очень узком ущелье
1.	Вы съели самый кислый лимон
2.	3 богатыря
3.	Наши забили гол
4.	 Нашим забили гол
5.	 Суслики выглядывают орла
6.	 Суслики увидели орла

----------

Лорик (22.01.2020), Панночка (19.02.2019)

----------

